# All men are dogs?



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

I'm really surprised no one has said something to the effect of "If all men are dogs, then all straight women are into bestiality" yet


... I wonder if I should protest against heterosexual and bisexual women owning dogs ... PROTECT THE PUPPIES!!! ^__^ 

:tongue:


----------



## RetroVortex (Aug 14, 2012)

Well, I think I'm more like a cat than a dog tbh.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

My partner is definitely a guinea pig. No doubt about it.


----------



## Nirel (Oct 21, 2012)

Well there are a lot of dishonest people in this world and 50% of them are apparently man, it's also much easier for women to get laid.
so bottom line is yeah there are many idiot men out there but also many women, it's just that they don't need to cheat or lie so much for sex.


----------



## Chascoda (Jul 12, 2012)

<--- Unicorn :kitteh:


Why do women always hate men? ._.

Maybe it's happening to control population? If men are dogs, I'm surprised that there haven't been any cases of this yet in hospitals:


----------



## Resolution (Feb 8, 2010)

Usually the women who are angriest are the women who chase and/or fall for the bullshit of the most morally suspect of these men.

I won't be too harsh to someone who's fallen for PUA. . . I'm not a huge fan of blaming the victim, but comon people, it's pretty obvious. 

When a guy mentions how attractive his ex was. . . or how many girls are chasing him. Or when a guy "negs" a girl, or jokingly refers to something with the sole intent of making her feel insecure. Always followed by a laugh, of course. . . as if laughing automatically makes the most ridiculous comments all right. 

I have talked to friends who do it and watched them do it and I've seen it work. Meanwhile, I'm thinking _This guy is clearly talking himself up and talking you down. __You're seriously falling for this? You must have really low self esteem or just be socially blind. _

So, I've seen the worst PUA tactics work repeatedly. Will I ever use them? No. Because I find the very notion revolting and I wouldn't be attracted to any girl who fell for such blatantly malicious manipulation.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Bremy said:


> A lot of females demonize men especially when it comes to sex and relationships. A lot of guys may "just want to get laid" but I don't think that most guys are like that. I also don't think all guys will lie and cheat or whatever to get sex. I personally don't believe it's the majority of men either, but I could be wrong. What do you think?


I think all guys want to get laid.
The ones that lie do it because, if they didn't it wouldn't happen for them.
Sad but true.
I've never lied to get sex myself, but I've been tempted for sure.
Like if people lie to get money, candy and other stuff...
The sex lie should be a no brainer.

Say you are a doctor and get some action...
or be honest and see the gold-digger leave for greener pastures.
Since you are on a typology site you should do some reflection on how many of your fellow sisters of different
types who runs around and conditions guys to act like what you describe.

There are many different types of girls too. And many of them treat male feelings with just as much disregard
as implied by the "Just want to get laid" phrase.
I would suggest that every guy that "just want to get laid" has had his heart broken by some careless girl.
It is much easier to just act out their sexual desires than deal with the emotional trauma,
cause *men don't cry* you know.... 
Leading many men to become numb knots that can feel nothing else than the sensations trough their dicks.

As an F-dom i never managed to numb myself to the point that I could get dishonest.
So I went to prostitutes for a while.
A very honest transaction with no pretence about who gets what.
Cause lets get into honesty a bit.
Many girls dread honesty more than anything, like if the guy says what is on his mind.
All the manipulative power they have go out the window.
Cause many women make a game out of the knowing that guys lie to act manipulative back.
Some even build their life around trying to game the liers back.
They have spent all this energy on that so when someone comes along being honest they can't accept or handle it.
So they attack the honest person telling him he is wrong for being honest, they have become dependent on the lies.

Luckily bitches and dogs go well together.


----------



## Symphi (Oct 16, 2011)

To answer the OP, no.

The desire for sex is natural. The route to fulfill that need is actually a world of possible routes. Decisions usually reflect on the nature of the man or woman.

I HATE HATE HATE movies/media where the whole goal for the guy is getting laid and there's some magical tricks or lies to get him there. It's things like these that A) give men a bad wrap B) make women look like idiots and C) offer terrible examples to people on "how things should be done" which is where a lot of "demonized men" learned their trade and why a lot of women fall for it.

Another opinion: the people, either gender, that treat other people like objects or disposable are the true dogs.


----------



## GoldenApple (Nov 7, 2012)

There are bad men, and there are bad women. There are good men, and there are good women. Most of us humans are a mixture of good traits and bad ones.

There are certainly bad relationships out there, though.


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm not a dog... I'm a mouse. I just want to eat and shit on your counter.


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

Enkidu said:


> *Bow wooow* I for one, agree wholeheartedly. Does that make women cats, then? Certain feminine traits are very feline; and very attractive to us dogs, that is. Let's embrace our differences :3


I agree that women are cats. Meow :kitteh:

That's why dogs and cats rarely get along.



















I like the dog style though :kitteh:


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

INTJellectual said:


> I agree that women are cats. Meow :kitteh:
> 
> That's why dogs and cats rarely get along.
> 
> ...


I had a puppy and a kitten at the same time when I was younger. My dog, to this day, still acts like the cat somewhat. It's actually pretty funny.


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

Donkey D Kong said:


> I had a puppy and a kitten at the same time when I was younger. My dog, to this day, still acts like the cat somewhat. It's actually pretty funny.


It's actually pretty funny when the dog and the cat fight, but actually funnier if the two get along.


----------



## entpIdeas (Jun 6, 2011)

Sayonara said:


> I think a lot of these negative stereotypes can be traced back to Hollywood and various media.



I like that second quote! 

"“For those who believe, no proof is necessary. For those who don't believe, no proof is possible.” - Stuart Chase


----------



## entpIdeas (Jun 6, 2011)

Btmangan said:


> Usually the women who are angriest are the women who chase and/or fall for the bullshit of the most morally suspect of these men.
> 
> I won't be too harsh to someone who's fallen for PUA. . . I'm not a huge fan of blaming the victim, but comon people, it's pretty obvious.
> 
> ...


You know, as much as I HATE to say it, you are absolutely right. Once I was played, and all I can can say is touché. In retrospect the game oozed like the blood from the walls in "The Shining" yet I consciously chose to play. Part of the reason I surmise was sport and that was the case from both sides. His sport was the con, mine was being willingly taken. I will admit it was much like a parent letting her very young child have the occassional win at checkers to bolster his own self esteem and encourage his life's strategies. It's actually quite humorous in retrospect no matter how painful the sting in the denial phase. It's quite fascinating to consider, though.

Oh, and as a side note, your style is preferable. The real men in my life never had to play games. They were damn good enough without it. :wink:


----------



## Kyandigaru (Mar 11, 2012)

Bremy said:


> A lot of females demonize men especially when it comes to sex and relationships. A lot of guys may "just want to get laid" but I don't think that most guys are like that. I also don't think all guys will lie and cheat or whatever to get sex. I personally don't believe it's the majority of men either, but I could be wrong. What do you think?


i actually agree with you on that. I live in a shiity area and always have. I blame my daily patterns on why I'm really single. I dont go out much, but when I do I encounter shitty men however not ALL men are alcoholics, baby daddies or have a sort of mental disorder. I have a little ounce of hope left that I will be happily married one day, but sometimes being around salty women makes you think your relationships will end with him cheating.


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

Btmangan said:


> Usually the women who are angriest are the women who chase and/or fall for the bullshit of the most morally suspect of these men.
> 
> I won't be too harsh to someone who's fallen for PUA. . . I'm not a huge fan of blaming the victim, but comon people, it's pretty obvious.
> 
> ...


I dont see them as victims, I see them as people with agency. Regardless of how he made you feel, you still chose to fuck him, and thats 100% on you. You can't control and asshole, or what he'll say or do in his assholish way, but you can control yourself. I've had one ex try to take a swipe at my self esteem. Lol, oh boy was he surprised when that shit didnt work and when I ejected his ass. :laughing:


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

The King Of Dreams said:


> Are all men dogs? well, my avatar used to be a golden retriever so....... I guess


I thought he was a lion or tiger.


----------



## Resolution (Feb 8, 2010)

Chipps said:


> I dont see them as victims, I see them as people with agency. Regardless of how he made you feel, you still chose to fuck him, and thats 100% on you. You can't control and asshole, or what he'll say or do in his assholish way, but you can control yourself. I've had one ex try to take a swipe at my self esteem. Lol, oh boy was he surprised when that shit didnt work and when I ejected his ass. :laughing:


Now _this _is what I'm fucking talking about. 

I love it when I get to see the self aware women throw it back into a guy's face. Makes my day.


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

Chipps said:


> I thought he was a lion or tiger.


Nope. A while ago it was a dog.


----------

